# Installation d'Ubuntu



## microfox (31 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour

J'ai un Mac mini C2Duo 2GHz avec 2 Gb de RAM et je tente sans succès d'installer Ubuntu 8.04 en dual-boot avec mon installation actuelle de Léopard 10.5.4.

Premièrement, j'ai installé (avec un Live CD) Ubuntu sur une partiton libre d'un disque externe mais je recevais un message d'erreur (no bootable disk can be found) lorsque j'appuyais sur la touche "Option", en démarrant le Mac.

Deuxièmement, j'ai utilisé Boot Camp pour partionner mon disque interne et plutôt que d'installer Windows, j'ai installé Ubuntu. Je me suis retrouvé avec un disque interne comprenant quatre partitions, Léopard, Boot Camp, La partition de Linux et une partition Swap de moins d'un Gb. Mais encore une fois je reçevais le même messge d'erreur que précédemement.

J'ai "Googler" le sujet des dizaines de fois depuis quelques jours et je me suis taper des dizaines et dizaines de pages web (autant en français qu'en anglais) sans pour autant trouver la solution.

Je suis maintenant revenu avec un disque interne d'une seule partition (Léopard) et j'espère recevoir quelques conseils des experts de ce forum. 

merci


----------



## DeepDark (31 Juillet 2008)

Il y a ici un tutoriel pour installer XP+Ununtu sur un Mac. En sélectionnant les bonnes infos je pense que ça pourrait t'aider  

Merci steiner


----------



## microfox (31 Juillet 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Il y a ici un tutoriel pour installer XP+Ununtu sur un Mac. En sélectionnant les bonnes infos je pense que ça pourrait t'aider
> 
> Merci steiner



Merci mais après toutes les péripéties que j'ai vécu cette semaine en tentant d'installer Ubuntu, je vais tenter de trouver une méthode d'installation qui n'incorpore pas Windows. 15 années de M$ furent plus que suffisantes pour moi et je ne maîtrise pas encore assez Léopard pour déchiffrer ce que je dois garder ou non, dans ce tutorial.


----------



## claud (1 Août 2008)

Cette discussion pourra t'aider:
http://forums.macg.co/unix-linux-and-open-source/installation-linux-sur-imac-intel-226639.html

Bon courage,Ubuntu est une distribution passionnante.


----------



## schwebb (1 Août 2008)

microfox a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai un Mac mini C2Duo 2GHz avec 2 Gb de RAM et je tente sans succès d'installer Ubuntu 8.04 en dual-boot avec mon installation actuelle de Léopard 10.5.4.
> 
> ...




Salut,

- installe Refit sur la partition Mac (tu ne précises pas si tu l'as fait, alors je te donne la démarche; zappe si tu l'as déjà fait)
- redémarre (toujours sur Mac OS) pour valider l'installation
- redémarre à nouveau, Refit te proposera de booter sur Mac OS par défaut, ou sur Linux
- là, au lieu de cliquer sur un des deux systèmes, clique sur "outil de partitionnement" (une des petites icônes en dessous, la deuxième en partant de la gauche si ma mémoire est bonne)
- un message s'affiche, tape "y" (yes) ou "o" (oui), suivant la langue
- redémarre à nouveau, boote sur Linux
- le miracle s'opère, le message "no bootable device" disparaît


----------



## schwebb (1 Août 2008)

J'oubliais: Bootcamp n'est pas nécessaire. L'outil de partitionnement de l'utilitaire de disque est suffisant: prévois un espace libre, et installe ubuntu dessus (en manuel). Maintenant, si c'est déjà fait, peu importe, ne recommence pas tout pour ça!


----------



## claud (1 Août 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> - installe Refit sur la partition Mac (tu ne précises pas si tu l'as fait, alors je te donne la démarche; zappe si tu l'as déjà fait)
> - redémarre (toujours sur Mac OS) pour valider l'installation
> ...


Pardon de te corriger,Schwebb,mais si après y pour yes tu bootes sur le
pingouin c'est la cata...
Il faut d'abord booter sur mac (refit est un soft du mac qui doit entériner
le choix)
Après on a droit au dual-boot.


----------



## claud (1 Août 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> J'oubliais: Bootcamp n'est pas nécessaire. L'outil de partitionnement de l'utilitaire de disque est suffisant: prévois un espace libre, et installe ubuntu dessus (en manuel). Maintenant, si c'est déjà fait, peu importe, ne recommence pas tout pour ça!


 On peut aussi partitionner avec GParted.

C'est l' utilitaire de disque de Linux qui se trouve sur le CD d'installation d'Ubuntu.


----------



## schwebb (1 Août 2008)

claud a dit:


> Pardon de te corriger,Schwebb,mais si après y pour yes tu bootes sur le
> pingouin c'est la cata...
> Il faut d'abord booter sur mac (refit est un soft du mac qui doit entériner
> le choix)
> Après on a droit au dual-boot.




Après relecture, effectivement j'ai manqué de clarté.
Au lieu de "redémarre à nouveau, boote sur Linux", j'aurais dû écrire "redémarre à nouveau sous Mac, puis reboote sous Linux".

Désolé, j'espère que microfox n'a pas fait une grosse cata... :rose:


----------



## microfox (2 Août 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses.


Après vous avoir lu, j'ai installé rEFIt et redémarré quelques fois sous Léopard. La deuxième ou troisième fois, le choix du dual-boot m'est apparu. Comme j'étais occupé hier soir, j'ai laissé les choses à ce point.

Ce matin, j'ai redémarré l'ordinateur avec le live CD d'Ubuntu et j'ai procédé à l'installation d'une partition de mon disque interne que j'avais préparé avec l'Utilitaire disque de Léopard. Après l'installation, l'ordinateur a redémarré et le live CD fut éjecté. J'ai choisi Léopard dans rEFIt et par la suite j'ai de nouveau redémarré.

Cette fois j'ai choisi de démarrer avec Linux mais quelques secondes plus tard, je me suis encore une fois retrouvé avec le message d'erreur "No bootable disk found".

Là, je ne sais vraiment plus à quel saint, me vouer.


----------



## claud (2 Août 2008)

microfox a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses.
> 
> 
> Après vous avoir lu, j'ai installé rEFIt et redémarré quelques fois sous Léopard. La deuxième ou troisième fois, le choix du dual-boot m'est apparu. Comme j'étais occupé hier soir, j'ai laissé les choses à ce point.
> ...


 
Voici la procédure à suivre:
"
Mais j'ai installé un dual-boot sur un MBP penryn récemment.

La procédure est la suivante:
1° partitionner avec bootcamp
2° installation de rEFIT
*http://refit.sourceforge.net/*
installation du fichier .dmg suivie d'un boot
3° installation d'ubuntu 8.04 en "manuel" de préférence
pour les partitions swap et /
et éventuellement home
4° et surtout après redémarrage
-le CD est expulsé automatiquement
-l'écran demande d'appuyer sur enter
-on arrive sur la page refit:ne pas choisir Linux de suite mais
ouvrir la deuxième petite icone en bas en partant de la gauche
accepter la proposition:y pour yes+touche enter et choisir de
booter sur mac.

Ensuite on a un superbe dual-boot!C'est le bonheur assuré."

L'as-tu suivie?ça marche!


----------



## claud (2 Août 2008)

Il faut choisir mac sur la page refit après la manoeuvre que j'indique.

Ouvrir la petite icone ;y pour yes;boot sur mac;et enfin boot sur ubuntu.

Du courage!J'ai réussi après plusieurs échecs.

Partitionne avec bootcamp.

Je ne suis pas certain que partitionner avec utilitaire de disque soit une bonne idée...

Utilise bootcamp.Le site ubuntu-fr le rabache continuellement.


----------



## claud (2 Août 2008)

Microfox,j'attends de bonnes nouvelles de toi pour demain matin...


----------



## microfox (2 Août 2008)

claud a dit:


> Microfox,j'attends de bonnes nouvelles de toi pour demain matin...



Bonne nouvelle effectivement. Grâce à votre aide, ce message est écrit avec dans Firefox, version Ubuntu. 

J'ai installé aux moins huit versions différentes de Windoze, deux versions différentes d'OS X et plusieurs distros de Linux sur des dizaines de PC, au cours des 16 dernières années mais jamais je n'ai autant "pioché" que pour réussir cette installation d'Ubuntu, sur mon Mac mini.

Merci à Schwebb et tout particulièrement à Claud.


----------



## gagarts (26 Août 2008)

bonsoir, une fois l'installation d'ubuntu finie, suis les infos de schwebb pour permettre à ton ubuntu de démarrer correctement !
en gros, si je ne me trompe, lors de l'install d'ubuntu, des modiff ont été apportée dans la partition EFI sur laquelle se trouvent toutes les infos de boot pour les OS... en utilisant l'utilitaire de rEFIt au démarrage (tu te déplaces avec les flêches du clavier pour atteindre les petites icônes de la deuxième ligne (mais je me rapelle plus lequel est le bon... dsl !) et quand tu as lancer 'le bon', il te dit qu'il détecte une erreur et te propose de réparer... tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire... n'oublie pas de rebooter sur Mac OS avant de tenter Linux pour que les modifications que tu viens de faire soient enregistrées dans les fichiers liés à rEFIt...

(ATTENTION, contrairement à ce qui peut paraître, je ne suis pas particulièrement doué en informatique... j'ai su trouver des infos sur le net... passées ces quelques connaissances, je ne te serait d'aucune utilité... Bon courage quand même !)


----------

